# Trying to breed my bettas



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Im new to this site but Ive been trying to breed my bettas for a year now. Every time i think its going to work out my male loses interest in keeping the buble nest up and nothing happens.

Recently Ive tired to breed a male veil tail(Ares)and a female(Athena). I conditioned them,Introduced them,let Athena go with Ares 4 days ago. He lost intrest in keeping up the bubble nest and nothing happend, just like all my other attemps.

Today I seperated them,cleaned the tank out,put fresh water in,and rearanged it. Im thinking of reintroducing them in a couple of days.(sound good or should i wait longer?) Should I put in some attison betta spa or keep it clean this time?

Thanks for any help
and here is a pic of the setup before and now


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Still thinking of reintroducing Athena tomorrow or the next day. 
Still any little advice would help  or coments


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

About an hour ago i decided that the little heater for 5-10gals wasnt working very well. So i got the heater out of my 55gal and used it instead.(since i saw that 82 degrees or above was very convenient in breeding, and the little heater was only keeping the temp at 76 degrees) It has a lever so i can controle the heat but it is already working lots better than the little one.

Just kindof wondering if anyone has been reading my latest attemp at trying to breed these awsome fish. And if anyone wants to add to anything please do. Ive been trying for almost a year,gone over lots of sites and even gone over the same sites again and again, and ive almost given up several times but take it as a sign that i need to be REALY PATIENT and keep trying.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like you have a nice set up and it sounds like you've done your research. It takes a lot of patience. It doesn't always work the first time. If your female is still full of eggs then you can reintroduce them in another day or two. If she doesn't have eggs then they'll probably need to be reconditioned. Good luck!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

if your male is being stubborn (this includes losing intrest, not making bubble nests, or eating the eggs of the fry), perhaps get a new one. I beleve several members have had to try new males. Hope this helps!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks, and actually the first time i tried(more than a year ago) i got my first female and male to spawn(sadly i didnt think the ornament under the buble nest would cause a problem, and i didnt get anything from it) but my male(saphire) died shortly after of no aparent cause. and my female(Ruby)died only a couple months ago of no aparent reason either. And havent had any betta ive tried spawn since.
But i have came a long way since then also so hopefully itll work out this time.
And thanks for the support, i didnt know if anyone was gonna help me out lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a sticky on breeding bettas if you haven't already read it. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/breeding-bettas-30005/


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yep read it and stuff very similar to it. It is a lot more detailed than some things ive read too. 
Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Quick question-when i have them in the same tank but they are still seperated, do i still feed them till i release the female? Or just dont feed them at all from the time i introduce them to the time i have to take the female out?(never quite got if you do or not lol)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never read anything about it but I would think you would feed them up to the time you releasr them.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

you continue to feed them untill you let the female out, once she has done her job, remove her, and feed her in her first tank she had before breeding. don't feed the male untill he is out of the spawning tank, becaues he might get greedy and eat the eggs. Thus runing everything ):


really hope this helps, and don't worry everyone is super helpfull around here and will give you great advice. Heck they saved a lot of betta's lives around here trust me.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey thanks 
Update:
Went shopping yesterday and got a hurricane glass chimney,(so Athena doesnt have to be in a lil cup wen introduced),a snail for cleanup after the fry are free swimming(named it mist), a brine shrimp hatchery, and some airline tubing to syfen out the tank.

Reintroduced Athena last night at around 8 then turned the lights out. Turned the lights back on this smornin and Ares started to try and bite his way through the glass(but thats wat he did before so not to worried). No bubble nest as of yet, but he took a day last time to start on one so we"ll see.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

great, Good luck!!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

hope it all works out for you


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

OK its clear that Ares isnt going to make a bubble nest.

solution 1-switch Ares with Ceasar and leave Athena in tank(of course she would be behind the hurricane glass chimney)

solution 2-switch Ares with Ceasar and remove Athena and introduce her to Ceasar tomorrow morrning(or i could wait longer if anyone absolutely thinks i should) 

Side Note-Riot is finally flareing again. Hes been such a wimp since Venus decided she was going to fight dirty with him wen i tried to spawn them.(before Ares and Athena)Venus is just a show girl now and is living in a 10 gal with some female guppies and 3 diferent tetras.

Thanks for the support guys and keep the advice coming!!! lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well i would just switch the males out but leave the female in her chimney. My one male decided to eat the eggs when my female and him started to spawn so i swaped him out with another male, while the female was still out of the chimney and they spawned about 5 minutes later without harming the female so i would give it a try and see what happens


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks  
quick question- Should i keep the light on if i switch them tonight? Or should i wait till tomorrow morning to switch them?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a personal thing. I like to leave the lights on if both the male and female are present in the tank and i leave them on till the fry are old enough to be moved to a different living quarters. But since you are changing the male and i think you should turn all the lights off and then change the male thus when you turn the lights on tomorrow it will be like they were both added at the same time and the male will not be overly aggressive towards the female


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks will do and never would of thought of it that way


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

lol, well its just certain things you pick up on you breed more


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok i switched Ares with Ceasar last night at around 10:30.
he hasnt made a bubble nest yet but hes been stopping every now and then under the cup and just sitting there for a while. I wonder if hes decideing if thats the right place to put his nest lol.

Other wise if it doesnt work out this time, ill clean the tank out, put Athena back in her lil tank,put ceasar in his and recondition her. But next time ill try Riot and Athena(wen i tried Riot and Venus he made a huge buble nest over night!! but venus had to rewen it by acting like a male and beatting Riot up. thats why Riots been such a wimp lately. he is starting to come around and flare again.)


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

you know what i do! i add one of my males that makes the biggest bubble nest to my tank and leave him in there for about 3 days while in that time he makes a nest without seeing any female. Then i remove that male and add the male i want to breed and leave him in there for 2 days and he will add to the nest, then i add my female in the hurricane globe and the male makes the nest even bigger. Then the next day i release the female. its works quite well actually


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

cool idea but ive only had one male build a nest without ever seeing a female. His name was Velvet and he was a red veil-tail. He died of no aparent reason a couple months ago.

BUUUUT I JUST FOUND THE PERFECT FEMALE FOR RIOT ON AQUABID!!! (now if only i can convince my mom to get her lol)http://http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1261151205 here she is (hope this link thing works)


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well what you could do is add the female you want to breed to the hurricane globe and get the male that makes the biggest nest when a female is in the tank then remove that male and replace with the male you would like to breed! I will check out the link when i get home as i am on my work pc and i cant open aquabid on this pc.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

well heres the female if the link doesnt work
MY MOM SAID IT WAS A POSSIBILITY!!!
but we are going to see if we can have the pet store guy here order one just like her. if we cant my mom is gonna GET HER FOR ME!!!(well hopefully  )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

shes so pretty! i hope everything goes well


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Well Ceasar didnt make a bubble nest so its back to conditioning.

Im not going to get that female because i fell in love with this girl 
Her name is Aqua  
And im going to condition her to hopefully spawn with Riot


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

she looks quite thin condition her for a good 3 weeks to make sure she has alot of eggs


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks dramaqueen

Thats the plan Lethbridge


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

both of the females are gorgeous!!!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks 

Any suggestions on good conditioning food besides live?

Im looking at either Atison's Betta Pro or Bio Gold.(leaning more towards Atison's Betta Pro)
Do you think that either one would be a good conditioning food?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Frozen or freeze dried brine shrimp, daphnia and bloodworms. They don't necessarily have to have live food. Betta bio gold is a good brand . I don't know much about Atison's.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i would definately recommend going with frozen bloodworms, they are high in protein and fat and will be good conditioning food


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i have freez dried bloodworms and shrimp that i feed all my bettas at least every other day and have flakes for the rest of the food
Ive heard that the freez dried bloodworms arent very good with conditioning but idk

Do you know were i can get frozen bloodworms??

I was thinking Atison's because the description says its a good conditioning food especialy made for the serious betta fish hobiest needs. Or something like that lol


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I am in process of conditioning my bettas, and all I feed them is regular food, the result is that luna is getting fat with eggs, its all about nutrition, not so much what you feed them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You should be able to get frozen bloodworms at your lfs.


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

ruby i conditioned mine with freeze dried bloodworms and they worked.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks and i do have freez dried bloodworms 
how many times a day do i feed her the bloodworms??


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well its good to feed them a few times and day with very small portions. However i would try get frozen bloodworms because although regular food works bloodworms are much healthier as well as you can condition them much faster


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

k thanks


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

i feed mine twice a day with freeze dried bloodworms.and even if u were going to use frozen bloodworms u would still wait 2 weeks to condition them and make sure they r ready.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yep i understand that thanks


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

so what are you currently conditioning with then anyways?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

freez dried bloodworms and every now and then a guppy fry or moth.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i bet they like the guppy fry


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

they sure do


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

awee guppy fry  i want one. do u buy the guppy fry or do u have guppies yourself?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I have guppies galore (they were my first fish of my own)
I started with 2 male and 2 female adult guppies...ended up with more than 50 fry.
Most of the fry have grown, had babies of there own, and died now.
I still have a 10 gal tank full of guppies. My littlest bro raised 5 guppy fry that i gave to him and they recently have had guppy fry of there own.
They are'nt called the million fish for nothin lol 
If you want fry just buy a fat female guppy that wen sold was kept with male guppies. Chances are she is pregnant and will drop fry in a couple of weeks to a month.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

guppies are very easy to breed and have fry every 22-43 days. If you have alot of plants and hiding spots the guppies will more than likely survive. Also female guppies can store sperm, and can hold it for anywhere from 1-6 pregnancys. Very easy to care for, however very inbred and not so good for the fish! An outcross every now and then helps


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Earthworms? or Nightcrawlers? 
would they be good for conditioning (if i cut them up small enough) besides frozen bloodworm.(dont have a store that sells frozen bloodworms and to order them offline isnt going to work)
If i can use Earthworms or Nightcrawlers it would be cheap and easy to get.

Was just wondering because i saw on a website that you could feed your betta earthworms or nightcrawlers.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

you can feed them that if you would like but keep i mind that you do have a chance of passing on disease because it is not only live food but is a non-sterilized live food


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

k thanx


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, live food can be fulkl of parasites.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i was just wonderin if i could use those but i guess im gonna stick to wat ive been doing


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

You CAN use those but just keep in mind that you do run the risk of parasites, people have done it have had no problem while others have had problems so just do it at your own discretion


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

im gettin excited for spawning!! its been a little over 2 weeks since i started conditioning over. Should i wait another week or introduce now??


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Really thats up to you! Females are ready to go after two weeks, however the longer you wait the more fry you could have. Is she pretty plump? Also remember when you introduce the female into her hurricane globe or what ever you are using, put holes into the globe because the male gives off a chemical that makes the females eggs rippen so she will be ready to breed. The thing i use is a two litre coke bottle cut the bottom and top off, then i cut slits in it with a knife, so the chemicals can come through


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yep  I'm going to use Athena and Riot. Hopefully Riot isnt going to be a wimp about it (as ive told you a wile ago Venus beet up Riot and he was a wimp for a wile)



Lethbridge said:


> the male gives off a chemical that makes the females eggs rippen so she will be ready to breed.


Realy?? I didnt know that. Im useing a glass hurricane chimney. It isnt flat on the bottom so water can get in and out, will that be OK?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well its not a chemical but a hormone, and yes that should be okay, once you release her into the take the eggs will ripen more


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ok so i put Riot in the tank a couple days ago. He got a bubble nest going under the bubble wrap im using instead of the cup. I just put Athena in her hurricane chimney and im happy because Riot isnt being a wimp!!
I hope it works this time!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Good luck! You'll be happy with the bubblewrap


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks lol I havent seen Riot flare that much since the first couple of weeks i had him


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

what kind of container do you keep your riot in when your not breeding him? because if you keep him in like a container you should cover all the sides but one, and put a mirror infront of the open side once a day and he should be back to his normal self


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i had him in a 1 gal corner tank (think they are called Aquaview) and after the encounter with Venus he cowerd away from my other males and his reflection.
so i riged up one of my 10 gals, put 2 deviders so there is 3 spaces for bettas. Put Riot in the middle and my 2 other males on the sides. At first he did exacly as mentioned above. But after a wile he was fine.
Wen i first got him hed flare away at his own reflection in the tank lol so now that hes flareing again im realy happy


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

o and my avitar is Riot the first day i got him


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

hes awesome


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice, a nice blue/voilet? cant really tell from the pic. Are you dividers solid or can the bettas see each other?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks his full name is actually Patriot because of the red,white,and blue but the Riot part of it fits him well lol

the deviders are see through


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

just keep in mind that when bettas can constantly see their reflection or another betta, they will eventually stop flaring and thus be less effective in spawning


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

didnt know that, but hes been flaring away at her so im not to worried right now


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

no he should be fine but it happens over an extended period of time


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i see now thanks


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Woop!!! My grandparents are going to get me some frozen bloodworms for me!!! So if spawning doesnt work out this time i have prime conditioning food  so happy lol
so do i feed them the frozen bloodworms everyday for every meal? or alternate between the frozen bloodworms and their regular food?


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

I feed mine bloodworms for every meal everyday, 3 times a day for 3 weeks then i spawn


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya their are other methods ppl use but that one works best for me, and im sure it will work well for you too


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks 

Update: I released Athena at 3:50pm and so far Riot hasnt nipped her. He's just been flaring and following her around lol. Athena is showing the breeding stripes and aproching him. 
Think i should put some attinson betta spa in?? its supose to influence spawning behavior. He's kinda stoped working on the bubble nest but its still there and he's still interested in flaring at Athena so i dont know.
It's now 4:20 here so Athena has been released for a half hour(thought id add the current time )


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Personally i would not add the spa because it will stress the fish, although it is good for them and spawning it also lowers ph and this can be very stessful to your bettas, i would have been best to do it before you added either of them. Just let them ride it out, it can take up to 4 days for them to spawn as long as no one is getting hurt just let them do their thing and you should not have a problem


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i see thanks.
Im kinda getting woried that Riot wont keep his bubble nest up. I mean there is still a bubble nest but i never see him work on it anymore.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

how long was the female in the tank like in the hurricane globe before you released her?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

2 days or 1 and a half... Had Riot in there for 2 days then introduced Athena and now 2 days later released her as i said. 
I guess the worst ill have to do is if the bubble nest disapears ill have to take them out and recondition  (but realy hoping i dont lol)
Just have to wait it out, wait it out, wait it out lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

wait it out a few more days. just check every morning and night and if nothing happens you'll just have to recondition, if it doesnt happen this time i would highly recommend switching females because it may be the female


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i just dont know but they are still doing good...i just saw one nip so far but otherwise its pretty calm.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

a little nipping is good thing as long as no one is near death you should not have a problem


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas can be very picky about who they want to spawn with. lol


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yup i knew that  Gonna keep a close eye on them.

Lol he's realy trying hard to show off to her though. It's pretty cute


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

your female may be pretty picky, i know that quite a few of my females only spawn with certain males. but any how any updates or activity since last time?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Sadly Riot passed away :'(....We had school only till 11 today because of bad snow conditions ...i thought they would be fine for a couple hours, i mean they were just fine this morning, just doing the usual things. But i got home and looked in the tank...I couldnt figure out were Riot went... I found him finless in the fake plants i put in there for Athena. I started crying because i was prepared if Riot killed Athena but wasnt prepared for this.

Im going to miss him :'( 

On top of that i think Ceasar (my other crown tail) has SBD or something. He isnt active and he just hangs out at the top of the water, and wen he dives he has to wedge himself between the plant and the tank to stay down. he also has been freaking out a lot. But he is still eating so thats good.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry about Riot! Sometimes males get killed too. It's just their nature. Is Caesar bloated at all? You could try fasting him for a day or two and see if that helps. RIP Riot.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks  
no ive tried fasting him(he was bloated befor)..and then for a couple of days he wouldnt eat, but now he's eating again so im taking it that he is getting better.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Im so sorry about Riot! That sucks, thats what happen to one of my males when i first started a long time ago, my female jumped out of her hurricane globe and when i woke up the males fins were totally gone, he died some time later! As for your other male, i would try garlic guard by SeaChem as it is an additive for your food, and it will help clear out his system as well as prevent any internal and some external disease.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ok were can i get that? i dont think ive heard of garlic guard. but will do if i can find some.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

You can get that online or just about any lfs, you'll have to ask someone for it, it is probably in the saltwater section of your store, and another good thing to use is marine salt not just your aquarium salt but the marine salt have minerals and vitamins that heal fish much better than regular salt. Also if you want to be cheap about the garlic, go to the grocery store and buy a garlic clove (0.89 cents) and peel the outer layers off, then get a small pan and cut the garlic as small as you can cut it, or get like a hammer etc, and crush it, then add a bit of water to the pan and put the all the cloves into the pan and bring it to a boil, till it is nice and brown, then drain the liquid, and toss the chunks and keep the liquid and then you can let your food sit in the mixture, it works great against disease and the fish love it, but it smells so bad, like garlic everywhere. Hope this helps


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks you've been a great help  wen the snow clears up im headed to town lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya snow is pretty bad out here too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We're supposed to get a big snowstorm tomorrow.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

okay so i am not to familiar with the states, but are you guys in the upper states? like the northmost states, like if your getting this bad of snow storms


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in the eastern part of the U.S.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i'm pretty much in the middle of the united states. Nebraska's weather can change from being very calm to windy as hell. The same is with winter, you have a nice day then all of a sudden its blizzarding outside. But that's Good ol Nebraska for ya lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

oh okay, because here the snow never last like we get a huge snow storm and the next day a chinook wind (a warm air wind) comes in and melts all the snow and you can wear a t shirt and shorts. Its quite nice because i hate snow!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

This morning it was foggy(with some of the snow we've had previously) and kinda warm compared to some of the other days we had and now its blizzarding and realy cold. It's suppose to get even colder and the high for tomorrow is 0.
heres a few pics of the snow now. before you couldnt see that far. And the van didnt have any snow on it this morning.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

lol thats alot of cars for one house! You live in the country then? Its pretty bad out here now too like its snowing pretty hard but tomorrow it is suppose to get to 9 degree's C or 49 degrees F i think it is! so i find it pretty good cause right now it is -21 degrees C so 5.8 degrees F


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yes i live in the country but not to far from the little town of Minden (just a couple miles) not all those cars are ours the silver van is my moms, the pickup is my dads, the red van is my grandma's(been using it because it has 4 wheel drive),and the white impalla is my car


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

O woops i guess i didnt inclued the one with my car in it lol


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

lol well i guess they dont want you to get into an accident then! But technically you stil have 4 cars right now. My toyota corolla is small but does just fine in the bad weather!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yes, (its realy slick out o.o im not driving), my dad's pickup is good in snow but isnt good with gas and doesnt have enough room if all of my family have to go somewere (im the oldest girl out of 4 and have 3 little bros)


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya its slick out here if you hit the brakes you spin out, so i have a manual car and you just down shift and you slow right down with no spinning out! Oh are you luck! ya i come from a big family of 7, not so nice


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

omg just yesterday i saw a car slide on the ice turning a corner, and my mom saw one slide past a stop sign and almost got nailed by a pickup. Luckily the pickup stoped in time.

lol if i remember right my grandma had 7 inclueding herself. She only had 1 sister i think too.(meybe 6 not sure ill have to ask later wen i see her again this week)


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya winter weather is not nice! Well atleast when you are driving


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yep it is. 
Update:
my grandma had to have emergency heart sergery yesturday(on the coldest day of the year i think). But she's doing fine and i got to go see her today. 
I think Ceasar is getting worse. He's still eating so im not sure wat up with him. I also think my veiltail Ares is a tail bitter. His fins were fine one minute and then i look and his tail is torn up. Makes me kinda mad at him because his fins were just looking nice again.(i thought before it was his plants but since he was fine with these different plants and then all of a sudden his fins where ripped i suspect he's a tail bitter)
Hopefully soon i can get another male for breeding. I'm realy missing Riot but i bet he's having a riot in fishie heaven lol 
Swim Free!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your grandma having surgery! I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

thank's she seems to be doing good so far.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya sorry about your grandma`s heart surgery! I hope you betta is not a fin biter!


----------

